# DST TWOK Phaser



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Not sure if this counts in this forum, if not I apologize. I just had to let everyone know I got one of these and it is FANTASTIC!!! I was expected to like it, but I was blown away with its features. It lights up just like in the movie, and has the same sound effects. One thing to note it DOES NOT have voice, only sound effects (which I was very pleased about). The overload feature is also very cool. Now I want the EE excluisive TMP version. This was not my favorite phaser, but if DST continues this quality, the ST III or ST VI phasers will rock!

I will try and post a video soon of its functions.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is great news! I too hate the stupid voice features no matter what they are used with.
What is the exclusive feature in the EE version?

.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the exclusive feature in the EE version is it's the Phaser from ST:TMP, not the altered version presented in TWOK.

Glad it actually shipped! Diamond has had some real problems with that, getting the product to the stores.

So the overload feature works like the prototype? press all 4 settings at once and it starts to build to overload?

How does the 'type 1' latch onto the rest? I knew 'back in the day' it was designed but I could never figure out where the latch release was in that sleek, soft design.

(pics not movies please. contrary to popular belief not everyone has broadband  )


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think the exclusive feature in the EE version is it's the Phaser from ST:TMP, not the altered version presented in TWOK.
What was altered? They looked pretty much identical to me (of course the only close-up of it was in TWoK).

.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Okay here is my Youtube video of the toy. Sorry for the quality, I am still learning how to post videos on this site. The toy is not this squatty looking. I was trying to compress the file to send to Youtube so the picture is compressed making the phaser look short and fat. However, this will give you an idea how it works. The phaser 1 is held on by a connection plug in the back and a magnet inside the unit (probably similar to the their Enterpise D saucer connection), which activates the power up sound.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> That is great news! I too hate the stupid voice features no matter what they are used with.
> What is the exclusive feature in the EE version?
> 
> .


Different paint job (more a light blue or grey than a silver like this one is). The knob on the tirgger is not there, and it has different sound effects. This was per DST's response when I asked. Another difference is TWOK control LEDs are all white ... no color. TMP prototype from DST has multicolor LEDs for the settings buttons. (See attached picture of prototype).


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve H said:


> So the overload feature works like the prototype? press all 4 settings at once and it starts to build to overload?


Not quite the same. You hold down the trigger buttons on the phaser 1 portion and the setting button at the same time for 5 seconds to arm it. All lights come on and are steady when armed. You press the phaser 1 or 2 trigger to begin a countdown to overload. 



Steve H said:


> How does the 'type 1' latch onto the rest? I knew 'back in the day' it was designed but I could never figure out where the latch release was in that sleek, soft design.


There is a pin connector on the back of the phaser two and there is a heavy duty magnet inside the unit (probably similar to their Enterprise D saucer connection). You just slide the phaser 1 into the phaser 2 and the magnet is pretty strong to hold it in place.



Steve H said:


> (pics not movies please. contrary to popular belief not everyone has broadband  )


I posted on Youtube. If you still want pictures I can try and get some for you. I can scan and post the instructions page if this is allowed.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I think the exclusive feature in the EE version is it's the Phaser from ST:TMP, not the altered version presented in TWOK.
> What was altered? They looked pretty much identical to me (of course the only close-up of it was in TWoK).
> 
> .


Off the top of my head, it's a different color, there's a knob on the front of the trigger that wasn't there in TMP, and some kind of pattern was glued in between the molded stripes on the body. Pictures I've seen seem to indicate the deco on the top is changed but there's no rational reason they would have done that...well, I take that back, if they painted the Phaser they probably would have had to replace the deco for the controls, so.

The philosophy between the two movies is somewhat stated by these changes. Roddenberry wanted everything, EVERYTHING in ST:TMP to be seamless, smooth, rounded, plastic. Soft edges and muted colors. The trigger on the Phaser was meant to be not really visable, just blended into the body. TWOK wanted nuts, bolts, buttons, chipped paint and all that (I will never forgive them for that inane GIANT ALUMINUM BRICK COMMUNICATOR that Kirk whipped out), so you needed a visual cue that there WAS a trigger hence the button bump.

For me, I preferred the TMP version, but then again I have a love for that movie that many find confusing.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Opus! I'm sure the posting would be allowed and others may ask for them but there's no need on my account, I have a pretty good mental picture now. 

Interesting on the overload feature. That seems pretty much in line with the intent as I recall Brick Price talking about it way way back in the day. I just keep thinking about McCoy in the Transporter Room setting his Phaser and he triggers the self-destruct! Watch for it next time you watch TWOK


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve H said:


> (I will never forgive them for that inane GIANT ALUMINUM BRICK COMMUNICATOR that Kirk whipped out), so you needed a visual cue that there WAS a trigger hence the button bump.



Oh ... then you're gonna love the fact that DST is releasing TWOK communicator later this year (note playful sarcasm)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Oh ... then you're gonna love the fact that DST is releasing TWOK communicator later this year (note playful sarcasm)


What? WHAT?! Oh god in heaven, what the heck...

I mean, OK, as a completest I groove they're doing that. I do. But there's nothing else they can DO with it to reduce the tooling costs by making variations.

Tricorders, Phasers they've been able to spread out the development costs with the variations. Granted, the Phaser repaints got silly after a bit but nobody argues that we didn't need both the Science and Medical Classic Trek Tricorders. (the cheapout of deleting the motor in the medical scanner notwithstanding)

(and please don't mistake my ranting for anger at you Opus, I'm just venting. I THANK you for posting this info!)

Even with the TMP Phaser and it's TWOK variation, that spreads out the costs. 

Whadda they gonna DO with this brick? Nobody loves it! They'll be LUCKY to move 1000 units! And will they used that as an excuse to say "
Oh, ST props are dead now, we won't do anything else" (and they're looking for excuses. See how they've sabotaged the figure line for DS9).

Cripes, if they're gonna do this thing they damn well better do the TMP Tricorder. That was slick. 

What they should have done next is a TNG Tricorder. that gives you a body that can be added to and re-deco'ed several times.

*sigh* Dammit. I hate this communicator but now I want it! DAMMIT! 

(huh, my addition vanished. Anyway, please don't mistake my venting as anger, Opus, I am thankful for your posting this! I just don't keep up on these things anymore, too much data spread out in too many places to keep track of anymore.  )


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree the TWoK Communicator is a complete waste of material.
I would like to see what they could do with the TNG Tricorder. I have a couple of the Playmates versions and refitted them with better lighting tricks- they are nice but can be improved still.
I really like the Voyager Style Tricorder- more bling lights and more agressive styling- makes the TNG one look like a bar of soap.

.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

TWOK communicator is the least of my favorite too, but I do plan on getting one. I will ask DST about TMP tricorder. I would love to see that too.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

One thing I do hope with TWOK communicator is that the light bar on the bottom flashes with voice/speach pattern when you talk into it like it did in the movie.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve H said:


> and some kind of pattern was glued in between the molded stripes on the body.


The pattern was actually holographic/prism tape; similar to what came with the AMT 'smoothie' Ent. 

Oh and be glad we got the brick communicator, the original prop was to be a WWII era walkie-talkie! :freak:

The propmaster on TWOK was so against the idea of such a thing he scratch built a couple of electrical boxes into comms in no time flat, gotta love Hollywoodland.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep that holographic/prism tape is on TWOK toy too.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Unfortunately what comes on the DST phaser is the wrong kind. You want a fasceted silver kind, like this:

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/TWOKphaser002.jpg


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I may have to replace the tape.


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

I am very happy with my DST TWOK Phaser. It is the best prop replica that DST has come out with. I am waiting for the TMP Phaser and for preorder release of the TWOK Communicator. DST should also come out with the Tricorder as well, I hope. They should do this with all the movies. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'd love to see TMP and Khan tricorders (although the Khan tricorder is probably too big--with that big handle it's two or three times the size of the TOS tricorder).

I got the Khan phaser and it's fantastic, but it has one problem. I love the way the magnet holds the hand phaser to the pistol, especially the sound effect there. But the one I have is VERY finicky about how the join makes whatever connection lights the big circular power button on the back of the phaser. It usually flickers off and I have to twist and fiddle with the set of the hand phaser in the cradle to get it to light again. It's annoying because that light is one of the coolest elements of the weapon's look. Overall it's fantastic though--it's amazing that this toy does everything the original prop does when the prop cost thousands of dollars to construct.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I have this one and love it! It's just fantastic. 

jbond, I had that problem with the mating of the P1 to the P2. It seems to be getting better the more I use it. Of course this could just be me getting used to it.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Seashark said:


> Unfortunately what comes on the DST phaser is the wrong kind. You want a fasceted silver kind, like this:
> 
> http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/TWOKphaser002.jpg



Anyone know where to buy this tapey goodness?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I asked DST about a TMP tricorder and TWOK tricorder. They stated their next Trek Tek item is not a Tricorder and will not be the ST:III or ST:VI phaser. So I am not sure what they have in mind, unless they were referencing TWOK communicator. However, I mentioned the communicator in my blog to them so I have a feeling that is not it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

jbond said:


> I'd love to see TMP and Khan tricorders (although the Khan tricorder is probably too big--with that big handle it's two or three times the size of the TOS tricorder).
> 
> I got the Khan phaser and it's fantastic, but it has one problem. I love the way the magnet holds the hand phaser to the pistol, especially the sound effect there. But the one I have is VERY finicky about how the join makes whatever connection lights the big circular power button on the back of the phaser. It usually flickers off and I have to twist and fiddle with the set of the hand phaser in the cradle to get it to light again. It's annoying because that light is one of the coolest elements of the weapon's look. Overall it's fantastic though--it's amazing that this toy does everything the original prop does when the prop cost thousands of dollars to construct.



You did snap the front of the P1 down right? A lot of people have thought you just set the P1 on top and the magnet locks it in place. You in fact have to press the front of the P1 down to "lock" it in place. If you are doing this then the pins for whatever reason are not alligned. I would return it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dang it, Opus!

You're making me want to buy one of these things! 

Thanks much for the review video--most excellent, sir!!

It looks to be a top notch reproduction! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

CessnaDriver said:


> Anyone know where to buy this tapey goodness?


I got mine a JoAnn fabrics. It runs about a buck for a standard sheet, nice stuff.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

CessnaDriver said:


> Anyone know where to buy this tapey goodness?


Here ya go!

http://www.identi-tape.com/deco-prismatic.html


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

gojira61 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.identi-tape.com/deco-prismatic.html



Thanks guys!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Smallest roll is $5 but they wanted to charge over $15 in shipping. Yikes! I passed.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Smallest roll is $5 but they wanted to charge over $15 in shipping. Yikes! I passed.


You might want to see if the Auto Parts stores have any- they carry a lot of bling tape...

.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Already did. They just have the larger square stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> I asked DST about a TMP tricorder and TWOK tricorder. They stated their next Trek Tek item is not a Tricorder and will not be the ST:III or ST:VI phaser. So I am not sure what they have in mind, unless they were referencing TWOK communicator. However, I mentioned the communicator in my blog to them so I have a feeling that is not it.


Hm. How about a TNG Phaser? Probably not the 'dustbuster' however. 

What I would *like* is a medical kit, with a working 'lights and sound' scanner. They already HAVE all the plans for that thing, and the tooling for the parts, so.... I have my doubts they'd do that however. 

Everything I would want to see is just not 'cool' enough for the DST people. ST:TMP wrist communicator. TNG PADDs with changable graphics-comes with a flash drive with instructions and templates (for both Windows and Mac) so you can make your own custom displays, TOS Klingon Disruptor...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A bat'leth.

.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> A bat'leth.
> 
> .


"With actual voices of the ST actors!"


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Steve H said:


> "With actual voices of the ST actors!"


Screaming.

.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve H said:


> Hm. How about a TNG Phaser? Probably not the 'dustbuster' however.
> 
> What I would *like* is a medical kit, with a working 'lights and sound' scanner. They already HAVE all the plans for that thing, and the tooling for the parts, so.... I have my doubts they'd do that however.
> 
> Everything I would want to see is just not 'cool' enough for the DST people. ST:TMP wrist communicator. TNG PADDs with changable graphics-comes with a flash drive with instructions and templates (for both Windows and Mac) so you can make your own custom displays, TOS Klingon Disruptor...


Well ... I could see a Klingon Disruptor since their next ship after the Enterprise B and Excelsior is to be a Klingon ship. I would LOVE to see a medical kit but they stated they have no plans for that so far.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I just finished up a rebuild and minor accurizaion of this which includes, new trigger, cleaning up seams, adding new tape and a re-paint.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent! Looks better than the originals now!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

*TMP Rebuild*

Hello everyone,

I've just 'completed' my TMP phaser re-build. 


I weighted it down by epoxying in some ball-bearings (BBs from the sporting goods section, real cheap)

Strengthened the phaser-1 trigger. The TMP uses a separate control panel than the WOK, and the trigger sags down in the back for some reason.

Filled the various holes and seams

Rounded off the rear end

Originally I extended the ribs around the front of the phaser, but found the seams that were between the ribs too difficult to adequately fill/smooth. So I shaved off the existing ribs entirely and put new ones on after filling and flattening out the sides. It set me back a bit but was definitely worth it.

Repainted everything, and added the butt-plate on the bottom handle. This was sprayed with a heavy layer of plastidip, so its nice and rubbery.

All that's left is a clear coat but the paint needs to wait a few days. Really happy with how it turned out, my TOS phaser didn't fare nearly as well.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This looks fantastic! I am working on getting TMP version myself. I have TWOK version but want TMP version too.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Just got my TWOK phase in about 20 mins ago. Outstanding! I especially appreciate how Diamond put all the screws (with covers) on one side so that the right side of the unit looks pristine the way Roddenberry intended.

(Amazingly comfortable grip on this thing...someone making real pistols should take note.)


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Prologic9 that is absolutely amazing! I love the idea of the plasti-dip! Are you by chance a member of the RPF?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I wish DST would plug all their screw holes; it's especially galling on the classic phaser since the holes are on the "beauty" side of the weapon. Now that the precedent is established I'm hoping they'll go in that direction from now on...


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Prologic9 that is absolutely amazing! I love the idea of the plasti-dip! Are you by chance a member of the RPF?


I'm not but I read the forums, I see they've put up their schedule for open registrations today so I'll be sure to sign up soon.



jbond said:


> I wish DST would plug all their screw holes; it's especially galling on the classic phaser since the holes are on the "beauty" side of the weapon. Now that the precedent is established I'm hoping they'll go in that direction from now on...


It looks like they feel the same, some of their reissue stuff now has plugs where the originals didn't. It's occurred to me that it would be pretty easy to make your own plugs for TOS phaser, you just need a bit of plastic rod.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Wow that looks great. I'd love to take a crack at it, but although I am an avid model builder, I really wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Finished up the WOK version. This one, even with the new trigger, I felt was easier to mod than the TMP. 

The paint can look a thousand different ways, it's a bit annoying actually. Sometimes it looks exactly right and sometimes you wonder if it should be that dark or that saturated, etc. etc.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

what paints are you using for the phasers ???


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

The "proper" paints are supposed to be _Krylon Stone Gray #1306_ for the TMP, and _Plastikote Light blue Metallic #1540_ for the WOK. 

I used a substitute for the Krylon after a can didn't work out (lots of sputtered paint). I found an Ace brand Stone Gray that was a close match. I don't believe the Krylon was what they actually used for these props (which is most likely discontinued), it is what they used in TNG to best match TMP.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Prologic9, did you host your WOK pics with a different host than your TMP pics? I can see your TMP pics but I get red X's on your WOK pics. Did you replace the holo tape? I just sent out some holo tape to someone yesterday but I'm sure what member or forum they were from. Was it you?


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

^I'm hosting them off-site now so HT doesn't bear the load. They were on Imageshack I believe but I've switched them so hopefully they'll work.

I ordered some tape off ebay like you suggested Robiwon, as I'll probably be doing a few conversions.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish I knew that. I have been giving it away for free, a couple feet at a time!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll take some for TWOK phaser I have if your willing to part with some.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sending you a PM.:thumbsup:


----------

